# 20---->25!



## Ras (Jun 22, 2018)

Yep! Upcoming update will raise the level cap on animals to 25! There will also be new ways to organize your stuff and some new fish and shells and such.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh WOW my babes Apple & Marshal can come back to my campsite! (I know they can but there’s no point when they were stuck at 20)

Does this mean new amenities too or no? Just friendship level up?


----------



## Garrett (Jun 22, 2018)

Well it's about time. I haven't had my favourites in my camp for months. Ooh, I'll have a deer and wolves combo. Or maybe cats and dogs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2018)

Huh.  I can bring Marshal back to my campsite now I guess.  Wonder what the prize will be when you get to 25?


----------



## Ashariel (Jun 22, 2018)

I just maxed everything except the newest characters I was really hoping to be able to set up an all bear camp beat theme before I have to have a bunch of randoms again but oh well mabey it will take awhile for this update to happen at least until after Civic comes out I don't want to have to choose between building  a  level 1 teir 1 or a level 4 teir 1 amenities..and I imgine they will take even longer to build..


----------



## J087 (Jun 22, 2018)

Probably means lv4 amenities. Which will take forever to build. Like 4 days probably.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 22, 2018)

J087 said:


> Probably means lv4 amenities. Which will take forever to build. Like 4 days probably.



Should be Club LOL at this point


----------



## senjir (Jun 22, 2018)

I would like to see a Retirement home sort of place.  Where you can mark and send a camper that is maxed out so they will not appear on the map, unless you go there and 'unmark' them.

*edit* change Retirement home to Camp Store


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 22, 2018)

dang, i was still working on getting my favs to lvl 20.


----------



## Flare (Jun 22, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Huh.  I can bring Marshal back to my campsite now I guess.  Wonder what the prize will be when you get to 25?



Watch it be 5 Leaf Tickets lol. 

Anyways I'm glad I can bring Stitches back and dont have to worry about kicking Ketchup out since she's Level 19 atm.


----------



## deuces (Jun 22, 2018)

ive only got 8 maxed out !! i dont like this update that much ahh i felt horrible for kicking out goldie but i mean,,,,,, it gave me things to work towards


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2018)

Please be leaf tickets. Preferably more than 5


----------



## biker (Jun 25, 2018)

Ras said:


> There will also be new ways to organize your stuff



Not sure if I was the only one (probably not) but I was one of the players who complained and suggested Nintendo to make it possible for us to organize our storage. Glad they attended my request


----------



## PizzaHorse (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh new shells? Are there finally going to be some rare ones available for animal requests so we can get more stuff?


----------

